# Crazy Mass for Low Fence deer!



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is a Trail Camera photo of possibly the heaviest mass I have ever seen on our lease or any Low Fence buck ever. . We are seeing a lot of bucks with great mass this year despite the extreme drought but this one is is looking insane so far. The photos we have so far are a few weeks old but looking at all of them he appears to be showing 10 X 11 points and only half of his beams have grown out. We have progression photos of this buck for 3 years we are going back and looking through videos from 4 years ago to see what he looked like now. 
I canâ€™t wait to see how this Buck finishes out. He had good tine length last year. We still have around 50 days of growing time to go. We are running 3 trail cameras Iâ€™m really excited about checking later this week. 
I will be starting our Holden Pasture Deer Lease Season thread soon. It looks like it is going to be good even with only around 2â€ of rain now on our lease since January. 
Brett Holden
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Bullwinkle


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

FREON said:


> Bullwinkle


He might get that name lol
Overall our Mass and browtines seems to be great this season as far as I can tell. Itâ€™s really early to say how the bucks will turn out but Iâ€™m pretty happy about what we are seeing at this point.
Looking forward to seeing new TC photos.


----------



## tshort (Sep 2, 2016)

I also vote for Bullwinkle. Wow!


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

broadonrod said:


> It looks like it is going to be good even with only around 2â€ of rain now on our lease since January.
> Brett Holdenwww.doubledowndeerfeed.com


I could have sworn I saw some rain clouds hovering over the Nunely Chittim


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

awesum said:


> I could have sworn I saw some rain clouds hovering over the Nunely Chittim


Yep .32-.4â€ today. ðŸ¤¨ we need a pond filler really bad


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> Yep .32-.4â€ today. ðŸ¤¨ we need a pond filler really bad


Careful what you wish for it will have a Name associated with it!!!

Dats sum mass for sure!!!!

John


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2018)

*Heavy horns*

I have seen a lot of freaks like that in my 50 years of hunting. Those need to be took out not evaluated


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I have seen a lot of freaks like that in my 50 years of hunting. Those need to be took out not evaluated


Lol... heâ€™s got a lot of growing to do. Expectations are very high.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Thatâ€™s really looking good. Canâ€™t wait for the season and your thread. Itâ€™s always fun to see what youâ€™re going to post next.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

jtburf said:


> Careful what you wish for it will have a Name associated with it!!!
> 
> Dats sum mass for sure!!!!
> 
> John


Iâ€™ll take it with or without a name. Ponds are struggling really bad. Ended up with .4â€ of rain today. Worst drought I have seen on our place in all of our 16 years. Kind of blowing my mind we just had a storm that made it all the way within 1/4 of a mile of our gate and dissipated. I would bet our neighbor is two maybe 3 inches above us for the year in rainfall it just seems to stop at our fence itâ€™s killing me!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

WillieT said:


> Thatâ€™s really looking good. Canâ€™t wait for the season and your thread. Itâ€™s always fun to see what youâ€™re going to post next.


Thanks! Im excited...


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

broadonrod said:


> Iâ€™ll take it with or without a name. Ponds are struggling really bad. Ended up with .4â€ of rain today. Worst drought I have seen on our place in all of our 16 years. Kind of blowing my mind we just had a storm that made it all the way within 1/4 of a mile of our gate and dissipated. I would bet our neighbor is two maybe 3 inches above us for the year in rainfall it just seems to stop at our fence itâ€™s killing me!


Awesome mass on that one! Hoping yâ€™all get some rain, Iâ€™m trying to send you mine!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

bowmansdad said:


> Awesome mass on that one! Hoping yâ€™all get some rain, Iâ€™m trying to send you mine!:biggrin::biggrin:


We just got another little shower. Not much but itâ€™s something. 
Thanks.


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

You have 3-4 yrs of film on him, but what age do you have him at? Even with the size is he in age bracket to shoot this yr?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

DR_Smith said:


> You have 3-4 yrs of film on him, but what age do you have him at? Even with the size is he in age bracket to shoot this yr?


If he was 3 years old when first seen he should be 6 years old now. We are going through pictures trying to see if we have earlier photos of him. He is younger than we target on our lease typically. Odds are he lives this season. He lives deep inside the ranch and has not been a traveler in the past and will more than likely get another year of breeding unless he becomes something completely insane. 
The mass we are seeing this year overall Iâ€™m more than happy with. I canâ€™t wait to see how this buck finishes out. With the drought we are experiencing this year the bucks are hitting the Double Down harder than ever. Iâ€™m ready to get back down to the lease and see some deer!


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

I bet so!! Keep them coming!!


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

Mercy!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*Trail Camera surprise! Always look close.*

When looking at trail camera photos slow down and look close. The young buck in the front is really showing potential with double rows of tines starting as a super young buck. While studying the potential of this young buck look what shows up well in the back ground. 
The picture of this giant was overlooked by 2 people before it was seen.
Itâ€™s the only picture we have of this bucks so far I think he probably moved to this location since we added a water tank to the protein station. 
Iâ€™m super excited to see this buck on the hoof this year.
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Brett, are you sure that is not Rocky!!! Looks 32" wide already....

John


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

jtburf said:


> Brett, are you sure that is not Rocky!!! Looks 32" wide already....
> 
> John


Thatâ€™s what my son said. He said Dad.. that looks like a moose . 
Heâ€™s darn sure wide. Iâ€™m really excited about this season. Lots of bucks we are seeing are blowing up this year.


----------



## tshort (Sep 2, 2016)

I can't wait for this year's thread!!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

tshort said:


> I can't wait for this year's thread!!!!


Iâ€™m ready my self... we have some new stuff we are working on for this season!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

broadonrod said:


> Thatâ€™s what my son said. He said Dad.. that looks like a moose .
> Heâ€™s darn sure wide. Iâ€™m really excited about this season. Lots of bucks we are seeing are blowing up this year.


 he looks as wide as a "yardstick" .... good name for him


----------

